# Bubble nest question



## intensejustin (Sep 8, 2010)

Hey everyone!

I've had my male betta for about a month or so now and recently he started blowing a bubble nest. My question is, why would he do this as there is no female around and he is in a tank all by himself?

Pretty new to bettas so any info would be appreciated!

Thanks


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Its just natural.In the wild,the males build nests when they become mature,in the hopes that females swimming by will be impressed.So hes just doing it because thats what male bettas do.


----------



## Auban (Aug 8, 2010)

you can think of this as practice... building a bubble nest is an essential skill for a male betta, a female normaly wont breed with them without one. even if there is a nest, if it isnt up to the females standard, she will reject it and the male. building a bubble nest is a good indication that your betta is healthy and has reached breeding age. it really is a sign of health, but if you want him to stop for any reason, use something to disrupt the surface of the water so he cant build a bubble nest, such as an air stone or an external filter that spill water back over the surface of the water.


----------



## automatic-hydromatic (Oct 18, 2010)

or just breed him and make him happy


----------



## royalspin (Oct 13, 2010)

Get him a female and read up on breeding Betas.There is a procedure to follow and you have to do it to the letter.I recommend Breeding aquarium fishes by Herbert Axelrod.Your local library may or may not have this book.I had this one since I was 7 and have learned a great deal from it.Its what really inspired me to get deeper into the hobby.I ended up working in tropical fish breeding for many years.


----------



## Bettalovely (Nov 10, 2010)

Bettas can be a real challenge to breed and can produce a HUGE number of babies. I do not recommend it if you don't have the time to change 200 jars of water a day or the place to put them. There is also great risk to both male and female. They just as often beat the hell out of each other as actually breed. If you really, really want to breed, do tons of research first! Just because a male makes a nest, it doesn't mean he should be bred. All males make nests when sexually mature.


----------



## Auban (Aug 8, 2010)

i second bettalovelys opinion. the first fish i ever bred was bettas, when i was 8 years old. i ended up with about 150 babies, of wich i only managed to raise 23 to maturity. i was completely unprepared for the offpsring, which is why i lost most of them, and spent many weeks freaking out over my dying fish untill i finaly found a method of raising them. i essentialy had cups and jars all over my room, spending every day changing water until i went to bed... and did that for a good 4 months. it was interesting though, so if you have the time and energy, go for it. if not, better not to risk your fish.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I third it as well, there is no reason to just breed unless you have a goal,such as showing or selling.Many people will not buy veiltails,and its alot of work and even a good deal of money involved(live food cultures,higest quality of frozen and pelleted foods,MANY jars)Also,i have seen sick males build nests so dont let nesting fool you.Its nature,regardless of health a male will nest.Also you risk the life of both male and female,as i had a female kill three males.


----------

